# 4 star



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I did a Walmart shuffle and all of a sudden a 4 star pops up. I haven't had a legitimate ride in 3 days.

Coincidence?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Your riders can rate you even months after a trip. It could've been anyone.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Your riders can rate you even months after a trip. It could've been anyone.


Uber is so shady


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Your riders can rate you even months after a trip. It could've been anyone.


Just seemed odd that right after I know the customer called to complain to get the refund I end up with a 4 star. The timing was impeccable. I think that is why Uber allows rating changes months after the ride. That way drives have no clue if Uber is doing it or some random customer from a ride I gave back in December.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Just seemed odd that right after I know the customer called to complain to get the refund I end up with a 4 star. The timing was impeccable. I think that is why Uber allows rating changes months after the ride. That way drives have no clue if Uber is doing it or some random customer from a ride I gave back in December.


That's why you ignore individual ratings. The whole system is pointless.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As long as you have an overall decent rating(4.90 or more) I wouldn't worry about anything else. Uber does things deliberately to screw with drivers and the fact that pax can rate you for years after the ride, or even change a rating when they're having a bad day and feel like screwing with a driver prove it.

I like trying to have a high rating because my pax will be more comfortable with me giving them a ride before they get in the car and it's more likely I'll get a tip.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Not worried, just think Uber's rating system is asinine. I shuffle most of their customers anyway.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As long as you have an overall decent rating(4.90 or more) I wouldn't worry about anything else. Uber does things deliberately to screw with drivers and the fact that pax can rate you for years after the ride, or even change a rating when they're having a bad day and feel like screwing with a driver prove it.
> 
> I like trying to have a high rating because my pax will be more comfortable with me giving them a ride before they get in the car and it's more likely I'll get a tip.


Of course you have the scientific studies to support your claim?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Of course you have the scientific studies to support your claim?


exactly which part do i need to put in layman's terms for you ?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber does things deliberately to screw with drivers


like what? 


uberdriverfornow said:


> or even change a rating when they're having a bad day and feel like screwing with a driver prove it.


I had a guy 2-3 months ago accidentally give me a 1☆ while he was sitting in my car. he tried to change it and got the same notice we get in the app when we try to change a rating, that they cannot.

he tipped me 10 and 10 cash because he felt bad.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> like what?
> 
> I had a guy 2-3 months ago accidentally give me a 1☆ while he was sitting in my car. he tried to change it and got the same notice we get in the app when we try to change a rating, that they cannot.
> 
> he tipped me 10 and 10 cash because he felt bad.


every day there is an issue with not paying consecutive trip bonuses, quest promotions, trips not showing up, trip amounts being off, instant pay not working, app not able to go online, riders not able to request

these just off the top of my head, add your own

every day the uber execs decide which to intistute on that particular day


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> every day the uber execs decide which to intistute on that particular day


you really believe this?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> you really believe this?


since it happens every day, and too often to be on accident, absolutely

if something happens so frequently that it cant be on accident then it can only be on purpose

Lyft never ever has issues, ever


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> since it happens every day, and too often to be on accident, absolutely
> 
> if something happens so frequently that it cant be on accident then it can only be on purpose
> 
> Lyft never ever has issues, ever


I guess they like me better. I've never had an issue with any of that except instant pay a few months ago that we all had.

I get tje run around on the occasional cancel fee but it's usually because I couldn't get close enough to activate the fee or because they say i didn't make enough progress towards them. stop lights and turns ta lik e time.

i don't get consecutive trip bonus offers. maybe they don't like me after all.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I guess they like me better. I've never had an issue with any of that except instant pay a few months ago that we all had.
> 
> I get tje run around on the occasional cancel fee but it's usually because I couldn't get close enough to activate the fee or because they say i didn't make enough progress towards them. stop lights and turns ta lik e time.
> 
> i don't get consecutive trip bonus offers. maybe they don't like me after all.


no consecutive trips have been paid for wednesday, im still owed $6.50

if 100,000 drivers dont get paid $6.50 and only 90,000 notice and complain, they save much money


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s so easy for a pax to pick the wrong rating the it’s set up, Uber is f..key up.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> exactly which part do i need to put in layman's terms for you ?


All right fine how about all of it let's see what you got


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Your riders can rate you even months after a trip. It could've been anyone.


Months?? That is ridiculous. What a sham


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Months?? That is ridiculous. What a sham


Yup. So I've stopped caring about ratings. It's all about the money now.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Full of dirty tricks!


----------

